# To Remove, Or Not to Remove



## Paradigmatic (Jan 22, 2013)

So. It has only been three weeks and a day or two.
I heard squeaking coming from the Breeding tank and looked in to see a buck chasing one of his sister does.
I heard squeaking earlier today too but didn't think twice about it.
Watched for a while and it's never the does who chase, just the boys, and the boys haven't been chasing other boys.

So, opinions, please. A decision will be made before bed tonight.
If the bucks are getting interested in the does and so long as they're eating solid food (they just figured out the water bottle too) should I remove them early? Original plan was next Thursday.


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

not sure, can you keep a close eye on them and only remove if needed? sorry, i don't know what to suggest. good luck!


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

If the bucks are showing interest in the does at that age I would remove the all bucks to a separate container and give them a weaner food diet, this usually contains softer food with the addition of new born baby milk in addition to water being offered.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

If after careful watching for an hour or two (like reading a book next to them, or something), it is still only boys chasing girls, no other deviation, then I would remove them and supplement as posted above. However, if the boys chase the boys, and there is no 'serious' mounting behavior, then I'd say it's just dominance sorting. Nothing to worry about. If those are from feeder lines, they might be bred for early maturing, via being bred too early. I wouldn't think a private breeder, breeding for healthy food would do that though, knowingly. In general, it's not usual that a 3 and change week old is sexually mature.

Good luck,
Zanne

*edit* Oops, you said you would decide before bed, so, hope they really were not that mature yet.


----------

